# Confun Converting Your Kayfun For Your 26650 Mod



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

This is an adapter for your Kayfun that screws onto a Kayfun base making it wider so it will sit flush with a 26650 mod 
short mode it takes 10ml (YES 10ml) and wait for it .... 


long mode 20ml, thats 2 x 10ml bottles e-juice in one tank!!! DAMN!!! 

http://shop.vaperev.com/rebuildables/vape-mods/confun-matte.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/5/14)

That looks so awesome.


----------



## TylerD (27/5/14)

My only problem with having so much juice in a Kayfun is that after 3ml I would like to change my cotton or what ever wick I'm using and also clean the coil. 20ml is a far way to go before you can do that. Am I missing something. I guess with the ceramic wick you can give a 20ml tank a go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

